# All Grain Homebrew Stores In Sydney?



## BreathingHeat (18/11/12)

Just moved up here from Melbourne. Any assistance would be appreciated. 

Not sure if it exists, but something similar to Grain and Grape would be awesome. 

BTW, we live in Newtown. 

Thanks


----------



## Bribie G (18/11/12)

I'm not in Sydney - up the coast a bit - but I was talking to a Newcastle brewer who says the Sydney guys find ESB out at Peakhurst to be very good. Not too near Newtown but in that South West Quadrant if you drive. 

TBH their per-kilo grain prices look a bit exxy to me, if you buy sacks you can get really good prices from Marks Home Brew in Newcastle who do a very reasonable freight deal into Sydney via Fastway.


----------



## RagingBull (18/11/12)

Daves at north syd. Email your order in advance and you can pick up sat morning or whenever suits etc. Dont be fooled by the website, he will pro-rata the spec malts etc. so no need to buy 500g at a time

Have not had any dealings with ESB (site sponsors) but they also sell grain.

Dave is easily closest for you.


----------



## NewtownClown (18/11/12)

BreathingHeat said:


> Just moved up here from Melbourne. Any assistance would be appreciated.
> 
> Not sure if it exists, but something similar to Grain and Grape would be awesome.
> 
> ...



Newtown here also. Welcome to Hipster Central :wacko: 

Daves at North sydney - www.daveshomebrew.com.au
ESB at Peakhurst - www.esbrewing.com.au
The Brew Shop at Peakhurst - www.thebrewshop.com.au
What's Brewing at Kograh - www.whatsbrewing.com.au
Absolute Home brew at St. Mary's - www.absolutehomebrew.com.au


----------



## pimpsqueak (18/11/12)

+1 for Absolute Homebrew

Pat has been the nicest guy to deal with and his prices are great too. See him in person and you'll likely get a better deal than his standard web pricing.


----------



## NewtownClown (18/11/12)

pimpsqueak said:


> +1 for Absolute Homebrew
> 
> Pat has been the nicest guy to deal with and his prices are great too. See him in person and you'll likely get a better deal than his standard web pricing.



agree 100%!

Even though the bloke is flat out building his brewery, he still has time to call to confirm orders, answer email inquiries and dispense reliable advice.

just too damn far to visit, but his delivery prices are fair and the service prompt!

enough man-love....


----------



## stux (18/11/12)

+4 for Pat


----------



## matho (18/11/12)

NewtownClown said:


> agree 100%!
> 
> Even though the bloke is flat out building his brewery, he still has time to call to confirm orders, answer email inquiries and dispense reliable advice.
> 
> ...



Cause riding from newtown to stmarys on a fixie is really hard work 

Edit: +1 for pat


----------



## mattfos01 (18/11/12)

Mate, I am just moving from Alexandria which is just around the corner from yours. Dave's is by far the easiest to get to. Generally has a reasonable collection of liquid yeast etc. the bloke down rockdale/kogarah way doesn't have much for all grain.


----------



## NewtownClown (18/11/12)

matho said:


> Cause riding from newtown to stmarys on a fixie is really hard work


LOL!
Riding back with 75kg of grain is harder!
Too old to be a hipster!
(why the **** do they put brakes on their fixies? I have seen three so far)
(do hipsters feel lost in the crowd during movember?)

on topic, his delivery makes the journey not worth it. split an order with a mate and if it is less than 20kg it is 5 bucks each!
orders over $125 get free delivery...


----------



## NewtownClown (18/11/12)

Mattfos01 said:


> Mate, I am just moving from Alexandria which is just around the corner from yours. Dave's is by far the easiest to get to. Generally has a reasonable collection of liquid yeast etc. the bloke down rockdale/kogarah way doesn't have much for all grain.


 True. (unless you have to drive the length of king st on a saturday morning!)

What's brewing is good in a pinch when just a yeast or small amount of spec. grain is needed. a little expensive but you can tell the guy is not making a motza from his mark-up.


----------



## humulus (18/11/12)

Kirrawee home brew,really good selection of base malts and a few spec malts,good choice of hops....but no liquid yeast just fermentis
+ one for MHB $10 for 10kg delivered to Sydney!!


----------



## geneabovill (18/11/12)

If you're heading north, Mark at Asquith (http://www.asquithhomebrewing.com.au/) or the other Mark at Newcastle (http://www.ubrew.com.au) will help you out. Both have a great selection of grain/yeast/hops, but you'll have to source your own water.

Good blokes to deal with, and very knowledgeable.


----------



## Bribie G (18/11/12)

Bit off topic but compared to where I've just moved from, Mark at Newcastle can just as easily service Northern Sydney Suburbs as Craftbrewer in Brisbane can supply the Sunshine Coast and at slightly better freight rates from what I understand from the Fastway calculator.


----------



## Bribie G (18/11/12)

Not pissing in Mark's pocket but I brewed this afternoon and smacked a Wyeast from him (American 2) about 5 hours ago so that I could _maybe _ pitch tomorrow. Can't complain.


----------



## jaypes (18/11/12)

Daves homebrew in nth syd is my choice. Failing that the country brewer


----------



## joshF (19/11/12)

Can also vouch for Daves in north sydney. It's about 4km from my apartment so its the obvious choice to go to and the service is great (only been there 3 times and a 4th planned for saturday). 

ESB at Peakhurst is pretty cool, super friendly service and have a big range of stuff plus practically all their stuff from the website. 

Asquith has a good range but mediocre service IMO. Since i'm pretty much a complete novice when it comes to brewing, when i was asking questions i would kind of expect a little help or guidance from a homebrew shop but the vibe i got was that they wouldn't give me the smell of their best fart on a good day. 

i'm sure there's plenty of positive feedback about the asquith place or maybe people think a bloke in his early 20's doesnt belong in a brewing shop, who knows. 

just my 2 cents.


----------

